# Are the majority of ride share drivers living check to check or independently wealthy?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.

This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I cash out after every shift because I don’t trust their security.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

please define wealthy and upper upper. Like annual gross wise....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

At least half of us are retired, there's nothing wrong with an extra Grand a month when your on Social Security.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

or retired and not on SS just yet. Have 'other' sources of income.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

They were wealthy until they destroyed their cars driving for Uber.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I see an upper upper category but no lower lower category.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I see an upper upper category but no lower lower category.


lower lower wouldnt even have the means to have a car or smartphone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
> If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.
> 
> This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses.


INDEPENDANTLY BROKE !

( I MADE A CRAP TON OF MONEY. SPENT IT ON WOMEN AND WINE. THE REST I WASTED.)


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I predict this thread is gonna be a ****** magnet.

We’re probably also gonna need a ruler for the ensuing measuring contest.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
> If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.
> 
> This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses.


Independently wealthy ?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Well let me tell you this....

Uber/Lyft/Ztrip are my only means of income right now. My car is paid off, and my bills are kept to a minimum. Car insurance, health insurance, phone bill, utilities, food, and of course money for the exotic dancers every now and then.

My apartment rent for the entire year is $6,500. I saved for about 5 months in order to to pay my rent off 2 years in advance.

I have some money in savings for car repairs and emergencies, but not much since I take care of my elderly parents. I do not plan on ubering much longer. By next may I plan on having my CDL and leaving the rideshare world. 

I wouldn't say I'm living check to check, now at least. In the beginning I was. I'm FAR FAR FAR from wealthy. Remember I dont have a 401k, social security, benefits of any kind....so I'm not wealthy.

So to answer your question I kinda am living check to check....kinda.

-Jerry


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I see an upper upper category but no lower lower category.


Its a RACIST POLL !



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Well let me tell you this....
> 
> Uber/Lyft/Ztrip are my only means of income right now. My car is paid off, and my bills are kept to a minimum. Car insurance, health insurance, phone bill, utilities, food, and of course money for the exotic dancers every now and then.
> 
> ...


$6,500.00 A. YEAR !

I HAVE A FRIEND WHO LIVES IN THAT MOTEL IN BAKERSFIELD !

FREE H.B.O. !


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

mch said:


> I cash out after every shift because I don't trust their security.


I went this route for so long as along with security always felt Uber may just go busto one day and app just disappears.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I live in a mobile home OWNED. Got 80k in the bank. I'm independently wealthy for my trailer park 😇


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I live in a mobile home OWNED. Got 80k in the bank. I'm independently wealthy for my trailer park &#128519;


Humming " Guess Whos Back"
" will the Real Slim Shady please Stand up . . ."

Two trailer park girls
Go round the outside . . .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Because of my circumstances right now, I'm able to live a comfortable middle class life while earning less than a middle class income.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

It’s all over the map I mean there’s a homeless guy in the Dallas forum who posted a picture of a fish he caught in the Trinity River Basin. All you can usually find there are what we call gully monsters or frogs with six legs and fish with two tails and weird stuff like that. Nonetheless this dude caught a fish and we convinced him that it would be a good idea to bite the head off. He did it. Then we learned how this was a nice homeless man because after he bit the head off the fish he gave the fish body that remained to a homeless father and son whom used it for bait and caught a larger gully monster using the fish guts as bait.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
> If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.


I never respond to surveys, and I won't make an exception here, but seeing the disclaimer:

"This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses."

...made me pause and reflect, and I think there may be many drivers here who are taking the upper upper upper classes. &#128540;

.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Define the parameters for the financial tiers. Or, what is upper-middle to the pollmaker? What is lower-middle to the pollmaker? If you earn $50,000 a year where would that fall? 

And paycheck to paycheck is not the same analogue to wealthy -- the better way might be "are you paycheck to paycheck or not?"
Why? Because I know someone who earns approx. twice the income I make, promptly blows their paycheck on "I want" purchases, and then has to skimp until payday. Repeat cycle until bust.
Their lifeline so far has been to do home refis to consolidate and get cash to pay off their debts... which puts them back to zero home equity and at a major vulnerability that could lose them their house if they lose their income(!) Oh, did I mention: Repeat cycle until bust.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> I went this route for so long as along with security always felt Uber may just go busto one day and app just disappears.


No problem is they freeze your darn account without reason. Don't trust Uber.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> No problem is they freeze your darn account without reason. Don't trust Uber.


Yea right you got all pissed at someone or were being all stupid.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It's strange to me... no, let me vent... it's baffling how these particular friends earn a larger income yet have larger debts and do not seem jarred by being hit with interest charges because they cash out their house when things looks tough. It's almost like debt is a normal part of life to ignore-- "oh but I *wanted* this cool new toy!"
Debt is evil: https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/...which-you-should-have-your-debt-paid-off.html

Of course I'm just complaining.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> At least half of us are retired, there's nothing wrong with an extra Grand a month when your on Social Security.


 That is exactly my deal. I'm not poor. I have money back for emergencies and my bills are always paid on time. My credit rating is excellent and I don't spend that 50 cents to get my money everyday.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> please define wealthy and upper upper. Like annual gross wise....


70,000 in some parts of the country can be like making 100k plus in another part .


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> 70,000 in some parts of the country can be like making 100k plus in another part .


Oh my god this guy was like at the top of his economics class or something! Wow such wisdom!


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Haaaaa. Someone making 35k in FL can be middle class. If they live in nyc they are poor. Asking how much is not enough info.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> That is exactly my deal. I'm not poor. I have money back for emergencies and my bills are always paid on time. My credit rating is excellent and I don't spend that 50 cents to get my money everyday.


Just wait. Uber will screw you, freeze your account, and hold your pay. It's happened to most of us.

Don't trust Uber.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Just wait. Uber will screw you, freeze your account, and hold your pay. It's happened to most of us.
> 
> Don't trust Uber.


 You may be right. It isn't something I'm going to lay awake at night thinking about. If they get a week of my pay I won't like it but it won't kill me. Life will go on if Uber dies or I get deactivated. I'll get up the next morning,fix my breakfast and go on about my day.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It's almost like debt is a normal part of life to ignore
> Of course I'm just complaining.


Someone just woke up. If your government is here to guide you and set the example, debt is part of 99% of Americans lives.

Most people do not have 400K to pay cash for a house, so we have mortgages. Most do not have 30-50K for a car, we have car payments and so on.

It's how we are set up, and the ring leader of debt is our government, who by the way want us to trust them to run everyone's healthcare. They can't even run the amount that is taken in versus the amount that is going out.

Most Americans do ignore the debt, pay minimums and end up slaves to the debt.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Isn't "upper lower and lower middle" sort of the same thing? As well as "upper middle and lower upper". Sort of like a double B cup for a bra is just a C.

I put upper middle but maybe that's just how I feel. I sort of live paycheck to paycheck but it's only because I save/invest a lot and skimp to live on the remainder.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> lower lower wouldnt even have the means to have a car or smartphone


not true, I get shared requests from lower lower's all the time


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> I predict this thread is gonna be a @@@@@@ magnet.
> 
> We're probably also gonna need a ruler for the ensuing measuring contest.


Us really lucky ones will need a yardstick


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Us really lucky ones will need a yardstick


I have some commercial land surveying equipment that I use. The math is a little tricky but I get my neighbor to help me. He's cool so its not weird at all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


>


Greatest SNL piece EVER!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The upper middle class is well into the six figure range these days imma call bs on a lot of people voting.

For prospective a specialist doctor at 300k/year is upper middle class.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> I predict this thread is gonna be a @@@@@@ magnet.
> 
> We're probably also gonna need a ruler for the ensuing measuring contest.


I hear @Lissetti has a stocked tool box, maybe ask her for a micrometer.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I didn't vote in the poll but all the upper lower lower middle choices make my head hurt worse than when Uber makes me choose from a lineup of smiley and frowny faces.










Do ya'll think that the frowney face with their mouth open is sadder than the one immediately to its right with a simple upside down smile?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I didn't vote in the poll but all the upper lower lower middle choices make my head hurt worse than when Uber makes me choose from a lineup of smiley and frowny faces.
> 
> View attachment 380135
> 
> ...


mouth open means sad AND hungry, like a baby bird waiting for mama and the worm


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> mouth open means sad AND hungry, like a baby bird waiting for mama and the worm


Haha, ok same question for the smiley faces. Is the open mouthed smiley happier than the closed mouth smiley?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's just extra money for me, a second income, on top of what my gf brings in. I have no kids and 2 paid off cars so we can go live pretty nicely soon. Tbh I am using it more for qualifying for a nicer apartment. That whole 3x rent thing.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> They were wealthy until they destroyed their cars driving for Uber.


A car doesn't make you wealthy, unless you live in mainland China.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tc49821 said:


> 70,000 in some parts of the country can be like making 100k plus in another part .


$40,000.00 here can be like $175,000.00 in San Francisco.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Define the parameters for the financial tiers. Or, what is upper-middle to the pollmaker? What is lower-middle to the pollmaker? If you earn $50,000 a year where would that fall?
> 
> And paycheck to paycheck is not the same analogue to wealthy -- the better way might be "are you paycheck to paycheck or not?"
> Why? Because I know someone who earns approx. twice the income I make, promptly blows their paycheck on "I want" purchases, and then has to skimp until payday. Repeat cycle until bust.
> Their lifeline so far has been to do home refis to consolidate and get cash to pay off their debts... which puts them back to zero home equity and at a major vulnerability that could lose them their house if they lose their income(!) Oh, did I mention: Repeat cycle until bust.


Most Americans are 2 months away from being homeless.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Absolutely - only few can say they can mathematically survive a job loss that eats up their savings.

Some cannot handle an emergency expense.
" Almost 40% of American adults wouldn't be able to cover a _$400_ emergency with cash, _savings_ or a credit-card charge that they could quickly pay off, a Federal Reserve survey finds."- https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=less+than+$400+in+savings
However, The Cato Institute analyzed this statement and said the poll was being misreported: https://www.cato.org/blog/it-true-40-americans-cant-handle-400-emergency-expense-0


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The upper middle class is well into the six figure range these days imma call bs on a lot of people voting.
> 
> For prospective a specialist doctor at 300k/year is upper middle class.


Depends on where you live. $300K/yr would certainly be upper middle in San Francisco or Manhattan but it would be total baller status somewhere like Boise.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The upper middle class is well into the six figure range these days imma call bs on a lot of people voting.
> 
> For prospective a specialist doctor at 300k/year is upper middle class.


Talking income alone which isn't the whole picture: $300k annually is solidly upper class. That is nearly 1% money nationally and makes you extraordinarily wealthy in many parts of the country.

People who have 6 figure household income are upper middle class in most parts of the country. Middle class is high 5 figures in many parts of the country. If you consider that some rideshare drivers have a higher household income than their modest rideshare earnings suggest (people with well paid day jobs, people with spouses) and that some earned more earlier in their lives, it is possible that some people here are solidly upper middle class.

Two other confounding notes:

- People who participate in online forums are generally more educated than the average American citizen. This is probably twice as true with a lower income job like rideshare.
- People in the US are highly likely to view themselves as a part of a broad middle class, even if their current earnings don't reflect that. Either ask people what they make and save or don't expect a straightforward answer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Depends on where you live. $300K/yr would certainly be upper middle in San Francisco or Manhattan but it would be total baller status somewhere like Boise.


Would you consider $300k/year rich? Well that's the next class after upper middle class so that is the real question.



waldowainthrop said:


> Talking income alone which isn't the whole picture: $300k annually is solidly upper class. That is nearly 1% money nationally and makes you extraordinarily wealthy in many parts of the country.
> 
> People who have 6 figure household income are upper middle class in most parts of the country. Middle class is high 5 figures in many parts of the country. If you consider that some rideshare drivers have a higher household income than their modest rideshare earnings suggest (people with well paid day jobs, people with spouses) and that some earned more earlier in their lives, it is possible that some people here are solidly upper middle class.
> 
> ...


This is from 2014 the average wage has increased and the cost of living has increased by a nice chuck since then. There is a large area of void between the rich and even the upper middle class, let alone the rest of us.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It completely depends where you live. In most medium sized cities $300k is upper class. In DC, NYC, SF it is middle class. I lived most of my life in two of these cities and grew up middle class going to school with mostly upper class people.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Absolutely - only few can say they can mathematically survive a job loss that eats up their savings.
> 
> Some cannot handle an emergency expense.
> " Almost 40% of American adults wouldn't be able to cover a _$400_ emergency with cash, _savings_ or a credit-card charge that they could quickly pay off, a Federal Reserve survey finds."- https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=less+than+$400+in+savings
> However, The Cato Institute analyzed this statement and said the poll was being misreported: https://www.cato.org/blog/it-true-40-americans-cant-handle-400-emergency-expense-0


Yea, we poor.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have all the things I should great job, new house, car, 401k, etc.

However, I dont feel rich. When I lived in an apartment I bought whatever i wanted. Now I have to save up and be mindful of what I buy. Need to make important big purchases but cant right now. I dont like having this weight on my shoulders. But I know as time goes on and things get paid off more money will be available. In the meantime 😞.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

U/L is my only income, but I've got a retirement account that will easily support me when I stop driving.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone that says they drive Uber for anything but money is jiving you.

"I drive to meet people" ... BS

In over 2000 rides I have never met a pax that took the ride to meet an Uber driver


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Haha, ok same question for the smiley faces. Is the open mouthed smiley happier than the closed mouth smiley?


I think the open mouth smiley is on meth


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Anyone that says they drive Uber for anything but money is jiving you.


really? You sure about that? :coolio: I drive mostly because of the time. Retired, get out of the house, have some extra mad money and have an end of year net tax loss to offset 'unearned income'.
And I'm not alone with that....Just saying.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> really? You sure about that? :coolio: I drive mostly because of the time. Retired, get out of the house, have some extra mad money and have an end of year net tax loss to offset 'unearned income'.
> And I'm not alone with that....Just saying.


Your jiving me &#128526;


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Us really lucky ones will need a yardstick


What's a yardstick?&#128540;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Anyone that says they drive Uber for anything but money is jiving you.
> 
> "I drive to meet people" ... BS
> 
> In over 2000 rides I have never met a pax that took the ride to meet an Uber driver


I actually drive mostly to make money and partly to get to know my area. &#128181;&#127956;

It isn't a lie - Colorado Springs is an amazing city in places and is a relatively stress-free place to drive. The pay is garbage as far as I am concerned but I have other plans.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Is anyone here rich? If you are you can speak and let us know.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

define 'rich'?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

SHalester said:


> define 'rich'?


I guess being rich is like being able to live in California with only half of your yearly income going into expenses??? You know...rich people that can like rent lambos and C7s and put Benjamins on the table in Vegas and stuff.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, the definition of a 'millionaire' is you have a million dollars invested, not including your primary residence. Just being 'rich' is harder to define. 
Your example are what stupid people do with money.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

SHalester said:


> well, the definition of a 'millionaire' is you have a million dollars invested, not including your primary residence. Just being 'rich' is harder to define.
> Your example are what stupid people do with money.


True. I imagine you're explaining the "rich vs "wealthy" thing. Someone can be "rich" but kill credit cards on shit and take out loans that they'll never completely pay off just to keep riding the rich people wave. Rich people can always be on the edge of not being able to afford something or worse.

The question then would turn into, who here is wealthy? Hopefully that works a little better.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Health > Wealth


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> $40,000.00 here can be like $175,000.00 in San Francisco.


My aunt lives in Georgia,she was shocked when my mom was telling her $1500 could get u a one bedroom. In Westchester Ny.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This poll is just as scientific as U/L driver/pax rating system. 👍


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I live in a mobile home OWNED. Got 80k in the bank. I'm independently wealthy for my trailer park &#128519;


I too hang with fringe element .
Makes me the smartest guy in the room.
........Or at the Very least 
the Guy with the Most Teeth &#128077;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Well let me tell you this....
> 
> Uber/Lyft/Ztrip are my only means of income right now. My car is paid off, and my bills are kept to a minimum. Car insurance, health insurance, phone bill, utilities, food, and of course money for the exotic dancers every now and then.
> 
> ...


It takes time & discipline but THIS is what a plan looks like. Bravo!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a better question is to ask if people have a savings account and/or if they have any funds invested.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Would you consider $300k/year rich? Well that's the next class after upper middle class so that is the real question.
> 
> 
> This is from 2014 the average wage has increased and the cost of living has increased by a nice chuck since then. There is a large area of void between the rich and even the upper middle class, let alone the rest of us.
> ...


I'm in the 2nd to the lowest class. Comfortable with that, glad I grew up in 1100 square feet.....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I'm in the 2nd to the lowest class. Comfortable with that, glad I grew up in 1100 square feet.....


Most of America is I the same class, it's okay.

All high living cost states cough... California cough... New York... you are on even higher brackets.

Ex: $120k in LA is still middle class.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rideshare drivers have no idea of actual costs, they will boast about what they make and talk arrogantly when you tell them otherwise...There is the flip side, the retired or the desperate for attention. Uber and Lyft love these types as they are the bread and butter to their operations, they know it is a way to make money and experience adventure and they are doing all they can to push the money towards their favor and keep those that look for same goal in their pocket.

Rideshare is nothing but toxic...and people are drunk in its offerings, its a sad state of humanity and eventually they will push to the point where people wake up to what is happening to them. It will take a mechanic or a paramedic to set a rideshare driver really straight though,,,and even then, the denial runs deep to where they will continue on at rates that would make a 1950s cab driver weep.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Rideshare drivers have no idea of actual costs, they will boast about what they make and talk arrogantly when you tell them otherwise...There is the flip side, the retired or the desperate for attention. Uber and Lyft love these types as they are the bread and butter to their operations, they know it is a way to make money and experience adventure and they are doing all they can to push the money towards their favor and keep those that look for same goal in their pocket.
> 
> Rideshare is nothing but toxic...and people are drunk in its offerings, its a sad state of humanity and eventually they will push to the point where people wake up to what is happening to them. It will take a mechanic or a paramedic to set a rideshare driver really straight though,,,and even then, the denial runs deep to where they will continue on at rates that would make a 1950s cab driver weep.


Do you take Uber. I mean I know you don't drive because you're a little biotch but do you ride?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Do you take Uber. I mean I know you don't drive because you're a little biotch but do you ride?


I take advantage of the the technology, but news flash asshole I tip high...does not matter if they are wackos like you. I tip well because they are getting screwed.

Don't come at me like I don't know the game.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Sounds like a showin contest


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sounds like a showin contest
> 
> View attachment 380310


Again, take your earnings to any mechanic and compare it to costs of repair and you are making less than the guy at Taco Bell doing nothing at all the risk you put yourself through...Go on try it. You will find yourself making less than 99.9 percent of workers. But if you want to live in LALA land, you do that.

Add the risk at one of the most dangerous things to do, you are a complete moron at that point. Who works fast food wages - less- with that kind of death rate on the job?>

There is a need for Ians...and that need is Uber, I get that...lol But trust me...you are not making money..you are floating costs and putting yourself at high risk.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Again, take your earnings to any mechanic and compare it to costs of repair and you are making less than the guy at Taco Bell doing nothing at all the risk you put yourself through...Go on try it. You will find yourself making less than 99.9 percent of workers. But if you want to live in LALA land, you do that. Add the risk at one of the most dangerous things to do, you are a complete moron at that point. Who works fast food wages - less- with that kind of death rate on the job? There is a need for Ians...and that need is Uber, I get that...lol But trust me...you are not making money..you are floating costs and putting yourself at high risk.


Nah man those are the tips I give to drivers when I am the rider. Why is it that you never read anything I send you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Most Americans are 2 months away from being homeless.


2 days. . .



Soldiering said:


> What's a yardstick?&#128540;


a few centimeters shy of a meter rod.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nah man those are the tips I give to drivers when I am the rider. Why is it that you never read anything I send you?


You need a job before you have a 5k Bill on your hands for CTV work ...This is real life stop hanging onto your cars equity to carry you, set an example of how stupid it is to do this...get a job.

You know I am right, get a job and stop polluting minds you are actually profiting at these rates


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Born in Jersey City. Bounced around from Bayonne to Jersey City and back in abject poverty with my mom. 

Used to lean up against an oven in the morning for warmth. Used to sleep next to a water pipe that rats and mice used as a tunnel. 

11 years old. My mother married a working-class Jew who moved us into the suburbs. 

Does that define lower upper?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Born in Jersey City. Bounced around from Bayonne to Jersey City and back in abject poverty with my mom. Used to lean up against an oven in the morning for warmth. Used to sleep next to a water pipe that rats and mice used as a tunnel. 11 years old. My mother married a working-class Jew who moved us into the suburbs. Does that define lower upper?


Was you eating off paper plates?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> $40,000.00 here can be like $175,000.00 in San Francisco.


Pretty much.

did you ever live in SF? Just wondering.

folks often are from Bay Area but few non-techies live in SF unless generations old.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Pretty much.


This may be more clear to me later but are you saying you ate off paper plates? You seem pretty high class to me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This may be more clear to me later but are you saying you ate off paper plates? You seem pretty high class to me.


I'm low income.

I cracked up when I got the "middle class income scholarship".

but I definitely consider myself low income. I just know how to stretch a penny and prefer quality > quantity which means that I much rather buy one quality bracelet then a jazillion costume jewelry that adds up to the same price.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So I went upper, but not Upper Upper cuz I am trying to lay off the Cocaine when not Pucking.

Myself and my family are responsible for all we have become, I did nothing by myself. I haven't worked for anyone other than us in thirty years. We run six different businesses in the US and Canada and own parts of two in South Africa. We all understand that credit is for making money, not for buying things to keep.

Doing just fine.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
> If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.
> 
> This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses.


I can't vote on this because you somehow forgot to include Lower Lower.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I spend in between $6k and $7k per month. I am given almost all of it except I made $51k last year. $32k from Uber and the rest of it from driving related entrepreneurial activities like selling pint sized liquor bottles and legacy Mango and Cool Cucumber JUUL pods out of the trunk. I say “out of the trunk” figuratively though because I actually keep all that stuff in the glove compartment so that transactions can be conducted within the secure environment of the vehicle. To find all the customers I need though I must constantly drive the party areas and bar strips and dead head back to these areas constantly. You can’t buy alcohol on Sundays in Texas so those days are big for me especially if I get a group of foreigners in my car on a Sunday I can almost always sell them something. Never to under agers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I spend in between $6k and $7k per month. I am given almost all of it except I made $51k last year. $32k from Uber and the rest of it from driving related entrepreneurial activities like selling pint sized liquor bottles and legacy Mango and Cool Cucumber JUUL pods out of the trunk. I say "out of the trunk" figuratively though because I actually keep all that stuff in the glove compartment so that transactions can be conducted within the secure environment of the vehicle. To find all the customers I need though I must constantly drive the party areas and bar strips and dead head back to these areas constantly. You can't buy alcohol on Sundays in Texas so those days are big for me especially if I get a group of foreigners in my car on a Sunday I can almost always sell them something. Never to under agers.


Are you saying your net is -$27,000 per year? &#128184; &#128721;

Or are you saying your gross is $129,000? I guess crime does pay. &#128176;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I work a real job along with driving goober so I don't know if they are asking people that drive just full time or part timers also. I cash every weekend after I drive Friday and Sat nights. I don't trust them with my money or ANYTHING else.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm independently wealthy. My great grandfather invented the butt plug so I never have to work another day in my life. I only Uber because it was one of the jobs the prison offered at the work release program. Cleaning peep show booths was already filled up so I settled for Uber.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I spend in between $6k and $7k per month. I am given almost all of it except I made $51k last year. $32k from Uber and the rest of it from driving related entrepreneurial activities like selling pint sized liquor bottles and legacy Mango and Cool Cucumber JUUL pods out of the trunk. I say "out of the trunk" figuratively though because I actually keep all that stuff in the glove compartment so that transactions can be conducted within the secure environment of the vehicle. To find all the customers I need though I must constantly drive the party areas and bar strips and dead head back to these areas constantly. You can't buy alcohol on Sundays in Texas so those days are big for me especially if I get a group of foreigners in my car on a Sunday I can almost always sell them something. Never to under agers.


So what is the profit margin for the liquor?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> It's all over the map I mean there's a homeless guy in the Dallas forum who posted a picture of a fish he caught in the Trinity River Basin. All you can usually find there are what we call gully monsters or frogs with six legs and fish with two tails and weird stuff like that. Nonetheless this dude caught a fish and we convinced him that it would be a good idea to bite the head off. He did it. Then we learned how this was a nice homeless man because after he bit the head off the fish he gave the fish body that remained to a homeless father and son whom used it for bait and caught a larger gully monster using the fish guts as bait.


Now
I want to go Fishing !

In CHERNOBYL !

FUKUSHIMA TUNA ANYONE ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think most people are living paycheck to paycheck regardless of their job if they are from the lowest class all the way up to the lower upper class. Most people just have a lot of debt and bad spending habits.

I think I vary from lower class to upper middle class in general. Sometimes I'm full time, sometimes I'm part time. I have home businsses, and sometimes a W2 job. I'm college educated. One year I made over $75,000 in just that year between Uber, my W2 job, and my business. That would be upper middle class. Other years I made so little I didn't qualify for Obamacare. My reality is that I do most of my sleeping in my car, literally under a bridge if I can find a nice bridge to park under. You know what? I'd be just about as happy if my car was my only home. I will inherit a house, a house that I am often at, and where I store a lot of luxuries I don't need. I've got $30,000 in the bank, $13,000 worth of cars, and a few thousand dollars worth of guns. My medical insurance plan is self-insurance, with medical bankruptcy being my main option if I exceed my assets. I am a proponent of the single bullet retirement plan if necessary.

My reality is that I feel incredibly wealthy. Almost obscenely wealthy. It is a state of mind more than a state of wallet. I require very little funds to survive, far less than most people.

One thing I like about Uber driving is that it defies class. People who are homeless and destitute can be an Uber driver if they can manage to acquire a car. And very wealthy people indeed will drive for benefits mostly non-monetary. And as a driver, I've given free rides to homeless people and in the same car given rides to prominent politicians, and celebrities. I love the class transcending nature of rideshare. There is almost nothing I loathe more than listening to people whine about class warfare. There are good people in every state of wealth, and bad people in every state of wealth.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

^ True. I was listening to Dave Ramsey the other day and someone called in that was making $250K per year but only had <$2000 after bills (mortgage, credit card payments, car payments, other bills). So $2000 per month for groceries, eating out, other non-set expenses. How the heck do you get to that point? I make less than half that but more than that leftover for non-set expenses. -o:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Are you saying your net is -$27,000 per year? &#128184; &#128721; Or are you saying your gross is $129,000? I guess crime does pay. &#128176;


I'm just saying that if you total up every single one of my expenses including rent and gas and everything you arrive at a number somewhere in between $6k or $7k monthly. Keep in mind that I manage to knock off a side mirror or side swipe someone about once every other month so those expenses are figured into the $6k - $7k number.

Having said that you can't say that I gross $129k annually either because the money from the liquor and vape sales is not taxed. So look at it however you want.



Fat Man said:


> So what is the profit margin for the liquor?


Well I carry one pint of goose, makers mark, and patron agave. They cost me around $20 each. I sell them each for $80 except the goose is $100. 5% strength four pack JUUL pods cost me around $20 and I sell for $50. I'm just saying though that your car must always be full of partiers and you must work the 4am and 6am strip clubs a lot also in order to find buyers. I'm worried about undercover cops but that's it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I still have no idea how much you make but it sounds middle class at least. 👍🏻


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I still have no idea how much you make but it sounds middle class at least. &#128077;&#127995;


Nah man I'm broke as a joke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm just saying that if you total up every single one of my expenses including rent and gas and everything you arrive at a number somewhere in between $6k or $7k monthly. Keep in mind that I manage to knock off a side mirror or side swipe someone about once every other month so those expenses are figured into the $6k - $7k number.
> 
> Having said that you can't say that I gross $129k annually either because the money from the liquor and vape sales is not taxed. So look at it however you want.
> 
> Well I carry one pint of goose, makers mark, and patron agave. They cost me around $20 each. I sell them each for $80 except the goose is $100. 5% strength four pack JUUL pods cost me around $20 and I sell for $50. I'm just saying though that your car must always be full of partiers and you must work the 4am and 6am strip clubs a lot also in order to find buyers. I'm worried about undercover cops but that's it.


Admit it.
Youre selling Extacy out of your car !


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nah man I'm broke as a joke.


But why sell gray market then? I might rob banks if it paid millions but it isn't even a living wage and the risk is massive.

I respect the hustle, though.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Admit it.
> Youre selling Extacy out of your car !


I did go grab some weed from my apartment for someone once. But it was this nice girl that was here for work and couldn't eat because she smoked every day at home and couldn't digest or anything and was sick as hell and pale since she hadn't smoked in like two days. I didn't charge her though just hooked her up. I don't sell drugs.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I did go grab some weed from my apartment for someone once. But it was this nice girl that was here for work and couldn't eat because she smoked every day at home and couldn't digest or anything and was sick as hell and pale since she hadn't smoked in like two days. I didn't charge her though just hooked her up. *I don't sell drugs.*


Except alcohol and nicotine, to be fair. &#129347; &#128684;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Except alcohol and nicotine, to be fair. &#129347; &#128684;


You know what I mean don't start that with me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You know what I mean don't start that with me.


All in good fun, I am not the morality police and you clearly know your clientele which is cool.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I did go grab some weed from my apartment for someone once. But it was this nice girl that was here for work and couldn't eat because she smoked every day at home and couldn't digest or anything and was sick as hell and pale since she hadn't smoked in like two days. I didn't charge her though just hooked her up. I don't sell drugs.


Ian can you bring me a quarter, I'm running low and to lazy to go to store. I'll tip in the app.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm just saying that if you total up every single one of my expenses including rent and gas and everything you arrive at a number somewhere in between $6k or $7k monthly. Keep in mind that I manage to knock off a side mirror or side swipe someone about once every other month so those expenses are figured into the $6k - $7k number.
> 
> Having said that you can't say that I gross $129k annually either because the money from the liquor and vape sales is not taxed. So look at it however you want.
> 
> Well I carry one pint of goose, makers mark, and patron agave. They cost me around $20 each. I sell them each for $80 except the goose is $100. 5% strength four pack JUUL pods cost me around $20 and I sell for $50. I'm just saying though that your car must always be full of partiers and you must work the 4am and 6am strip clubs a lot also in order to find buyers. I'm worried about undercover cops but that's it.


All I drive is Friday and Sat. nights and the party seen. College kids and the rich.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> a better question is to ask if people have a savings account and/or if they have any funds invested.


I would respond with:

Banks are for beginners. All savings accounts are losing money daily. Investing is great if you have great advise. My floating cash fund is capsuled in a group of rotating CD's


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> But why sell gray market then? I might rob banks if it paid millions but it isn't even a living wage and the risk is massive.
> 
> I respect the hustle, though.


Ever see a Dice Game in the back of the garage where Everyone had " pink" money ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I would respond with:
> 
> Banks are for beginners. All savings accounts are losing money daily. Investing is great if you have great advise. My floating cash fund is capsuled in a group of rotating CD's


The point is about liquid savings and having any money at all to pay bills and not rack up higher debt. Savings accounts vs. CDs vs. Roth vs. specific investments is all details. Most Americans lack any savings whatsoever, including most of the "middle class".



tohunt4me said:


> Ever see a Dice Game in the back of the garage where Everyone had " pink" money ?


Nope! But I get the picture. &#128181;&#128181;&#128181;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have all the things I should great job, new house, car, 401k, etc.
> 
> However, I dont feel rich. When I lived in an apartment I bought whatever i wanted. Now I have to save up and be mindful of what I buy. Need to make important big purchases but cant right now. I dont like having this weight on my shoulders. But I know as time goes on and things get paid off more money will be available. In the meantime &#128542;.


Mkang your in California, the middle class is around 100k there &#128543;

You don't remember the article about the woman that was a specialist doctor pulling in nearly 200k/year having to live with her mom for awhile in the Bay Area.

You doing amazing now don't feel bad and keep it up.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Is this a serious question? I'm pretty sure most are millionaires at the very least. Kidding. I run into trouble b/c I'm a short timer trying to work 40-50 hours per week even though I start going bananas after a day or two. Would bet there are plenty of people who hustle, budget / plan ahead and do quite well but also lots who are paycheck to paycheck


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

mch said:


> I cash out after every shift because I don't trust their security.


I don't know how to cash out. I don't even know how much they figured out how much drivers should get paid. In mind, I treat the purchase money of rideshare cars as donation to the transportation research projects. I don't even care how much the tips I received. I remember my very first tip was from a lady that worked as dancer. I appreciate her generosity though.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> All in good fun, I am not the morality police and you clearly know your clientele which is cool.


I wonder how much he pays for his license to sell tobacco and alcohol in Texas?

The ATF knocks *very* loudly when they show up


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> My floating cash fund is capsuled in a group of rotating CD's


CDs? Not a whole lot better than savings, but zero risk and you PAY for that zero risk. &#128579; Banks are for paying bills etc. Broker accounts are for investments (and advice). Having bank accounts is kinda required, yeah?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> They were wealthy until they destroyed their cars driving for Uber.


They took your cars and then some more.

The newspapers tell the story of new biz in town. They kidnap rideshare drivers, 4 times in a night and demand the drivers to call home for money. The new breed of robbers have the mindset like biz man. No cash trade is not as Uber touted. They even accept wires from WU.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

I selected Lower upper. My kids are grown, my house is paid off, so are most of my cars, and our household income will be >100K (from our real jobs - LOL) again this year. If that helps anyone with choosing - there you go. As an FYI: I have been lucky to have lived the wide range of the human experience - from dirt poor to having more than what I deem is my fair share, and I make no apologies for the times I have been poor or for the times I have been rich.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I have all the things I should great job, new house, car, 401k, etc.
> 
> However, I dont feel rich. When I lived in an apartment I bought whatever i wanted. Now I have to save up and be mindful of what I buy. Need to make important big purchases but cant right now. I dont like having this weight on my shoulders. But I know as time goes on and things get paid off more money will be available. In the meantime &#128542;.


Ive been trying to afford a new pair of jeans for the last year.
Almost had it last month . . .

Then the car battery died !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive been trying to afford a new air of jeans for the last year.
> Almost had it last month . . .
> 
> Then the car battery died !


What kind of jeans are you buying?!

xD

I don't have a car so it allows me to have fun and still make sure the boring stuff gets taken care of.

lately I've been obsessed with upping the contribution to retirement account. Currently at 15% and looking to max out w/roth


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What kind of jeans are you buying?!
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


Rustler.
The Wrangler " off" brand at WalMart.
$11.00 a pair.

Missed it by that much !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m independently wealthy and am just driving for fun, to meet new people and to land the drunk man of my dreams.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I live in a mobile home OWNED. Got 80k in the bank. I'm independently wealthy for my trailer park &#128519;


the bank owns your 80k....lolz


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> I predict this thread is gonna be a @@@@@@ magnet.
> 
> We're probably also gonna need a ruler for the ensuing measuring contest.


I'll need a yard stick.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I'll need a yard stick.


Or a meter stick which is three feet three inches.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

I don’t know what class I am.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bitcoin class.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Right, you'll need that to measure the size of my dick.


Lol, sorry Ian *****'s don't count &#128541;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Because of my circumstances right now, I'm able to live a comfortable middle class life while earning less than a middle class income.


Sugar momma eh?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Damn, I am in a class ... all my own. Crap, I don't fit anywhere in this survey!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Transportador said:


> Damn Crap


You need to use better curse words that will add emphasis to what you are saying. Let me know if you want an example.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need to use better curse words that will add emphasis to what you are saying. Let me know if you want an example.


Yes sir, may I have another one.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Or a meter stick which is three feet three inches.


Actually 39.37 m


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Transportador said:


> Yes sir, may I have another one.


OK think with me for a second&#8230; Do you know how when you are eating real fast and you get a little too carried away and accidentally bite your tongue or lip? It hurts but sometimes if you bite your tongue or lip hard enough you can taste a little blood and it has a distinct taste. Well I'm sorry to have to say this but I could taste that same taste when the contents of a full adult diaper were thrown in my face. Some went in my mouth and pax definitely had blood in stool.&#129656;


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> OK think with me for a second&#8230; Do you know how when you are eating real fast and you get a little too carried away and accidentally bite your tongue or lip? It hurts but sometimes if you bite your tongue or lip hard enough you can taste a little blood and it has a distinct taste. Well I'm sorry to have to say this but I could taste that same taste when the contents of a full adult diaper were thrown in my face. Some went in my mouth and pax definitely had blood in stool.&#129656;


Gross man...now I have no idea what the hell your point is.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> They were wealthy until they destroyed their cars driving for Uber.


NOT!



tohunt4me said:


> Its a RACIST POLL !
> 
> 
> $6,500.00 A. YEAR !
> ...


Wake up folks! I live in a 3/2 condo, 2nd richest zip code in the state. And all in, including taxes, insurance, cable and utilities, for $8400/yr.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> $8400/yr.


Are you sure you don't mean $8400 per month?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> for $8400/yr.


no wife? no kids? OK, makes sense.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Who wants to know and why?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are you sure you don't mean $8400 per month?


Nope. Spot on at $8400/YEAR. &#128077;
&#127958;⛳&#127864;



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Who wants to know and why?


Only responding to the OP's survey and this thread.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

i live 3$ bullshyt ride to 3$bullshyt ride

for dollar menu driverthru

dont give a shyt if you left your wallet

dont care medical place screwed up addy for pax not bringing back to office

im not lyft employee

did we all forget about taxation without representation

sound like british bs remember that outcome

sounds racist we are all drivers all the same humans were not milenial trash


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Humming " Guess Whos Back"
> " will the Real Slim Shady please Stand up . . ."
> 
> Two trailer park girls
> Go round the outside . . .


Are you ok?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Spot on at $8400/YEAR


How is that possible? I have a modest downtown apartment. Not by any means in the richest zip code like you and my rent alone is $24k per year. That does not include utilities. And you are in a destination city, Miami I presume, I am in a locals town, Dallas, where things are still considered cheap by most people's standards. What gives?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you try how to 


tohunt4me said:


> .
> 
> Then the car battery died !


Have you tried " Revive a Dead Battery with Epsom Salt" ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> How is that possible? I have a modest downtown apartment. Not by any means in the richest zip code like you and my rent alone is $24k per year. That does not include utilities. And you are in a destination city, Miami I presume, I am in a locals town, Dallas, where things are still considered cheap by most people's standards. What gives?


In a very expensive part of Atlanta. And how do you not understand.

Am not going to try and educate you. Talk to a Financial Consultant. This is not rocket science and you SHOULD be able to figure it out.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> In a very expensive part of Atlanta. And how do you not understand.
> 
> Am not going to try and educate you. Talk to a Financial Consultant. This is not rocket science and you SHOULD be able to figure it out.


NO - I call bs. $8400 per year is a shit apartment I don't care what city you're in.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> NO - I call bs. $8400 per year is a shit apartment I don't care what city you're in.


Nope it's spot on. It's how we live. And your education level? How would you not get it? You must be embarrassed?

I don't rent. I own my condo. Totally paid for. My HOA, of $573/mo includes everything: all utilities and cable. You really don't get it? Wow.

Now placing you in the reject pile. We cannot have a conversation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you take your meds this morning ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally paid for.


Well you didn't say you owned the damn thing geez that would have been simple enough to clarify upfront.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> How is that possible? I have a modest downtown apartment. Not by any means in the richest zip code like you and my rent alone is $24k per year. That does not include utilities. And you are in a destination city, Miami I presume, I am in a locals town, Dallas, where things are still considered cheap by most people's standards. What gives?


I own a 3 home in a very nice neighborhood and my mortgage is 732.00 a month, that PITI. Paying 24k a year In Dallas is insane.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I own a 3 home in a very nice neighborhood and my mortgage is 732.00 a month, that PITI. Paying 24k a year In Dallas is insane.


Yea but you live in the crappiest neighborhood in all of Florida. Someone outed you in the same private thread where everyone was saying you have Peyronie's disease.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea but you live in the crappiest neighborhood in all of Florida. Someone outed you in the same private thread where everyone was saying you have Peyronie's disease.


Ian you're so full of &#128169;.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

just wanna give the OP props for starting an interesting thread; the poll results are also interesting!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well you didn't say you owned the damn thing geez that would have been simple enough to clarify upfront.


Sorry, but 90%, of the people I associate with, own their house or condo. Pretty common at 45+ yrs.



MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, but 90%, of the people I associate with, own their house or condo. Pretty common at 45+ yrs.


Also, quite a few ways around paying $2,000/mo for rent. Know a lot of folks pay that and more; however, there's other ways to do it. &#128077;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, but 90%, of the people I associate with, own their house or condo. Pretty common at 45+ yrs.


Oh ok well the word kid is in your uberpeople.net handle so I wasn't sure. I should have known when you typed the emojis of the golf course flag and the martini glass though. I'm pretty hood rich at 36 years of age. You know what I'm sayin I got a few jewels a few houses but I eat Wendy's and Taco Bell each at least once per day and am pretty broke even though I'm rich. I have a lot of time on my hands right now since I'm not going back to driving full time until my birthday on January 19th 2020. I often wonder what @DriversAreMean is up to up in Toronto. What up, hope you're getting set for the holidays and keeping drivers in line.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it wise to pick a lower catagory.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Interesting that people are ranking wealth based on income. It can be more helpful to look at:
- assets (and debt-to-asset ratio)
- income vs expenses

You're fine if you have enough assets to cover emergencies and retirement, and your income clears your bills. If you want to spend more, you need to make more. If you're comfortable spending less, then there's no law that you need to make a fortune.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> Interesting that people are ranking wealth based on income. It can be more helpful to look at:
> - assets (and debt-to-asset ratio)
> - income vs expenses
> 
> You're fine if you have enough assets to cover emergencies and retirement, and your income clears your bills. If you want to spend more, you need to make more. If you're comfortable spending less, then there's no law that you need to make a fortune.


I like to borrow Sarah Jessica Parker's Carrie quote, I like my money where I can see it.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

When I get a fellow or former driver in my area as a passenger and they tell me they do or did this as a hobby, I'm always blown away. I do this for additional income. When the day comes that I find a better job or a pay bump at my other job and no longer need R/S income, comes the day I pull down my Lyft/Uber stickers.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Most Americans are 2 months away from being homeless.


I'm only 2 months from being homeless because I know I am capable of stringing a "forcible entry and detainer" (eviction) suit out for at least a month.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> lower lower wouldnt even have the means to have a car or smartphone


Smart phones are free to sub- poverty folks.

They are the $19 style, but those with the wit to apply get text, phone, and limited web access.
Life changing if you are poor.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

I define wealthy as when one is able to get out of bed in the morning and walk across the room. The rest is all material.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> INDEPENDANTLY BROKE !
> 
> ( I MADE A CRAP TON OF MONEY. SPENT IT ON WOMEN AND WINE. THE REST I WASTED.)





> Philadelphia, wonderful town, spent a week there one night


W.C. Fields


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I'm FAR FAR FAR from wealthy. Remember I dont have a 401k, social security, benefits of any kind....so I'm not wealthy.


 If you were wealthy, you wouldn't need any of those things. You could use cash for everything. Hospitals accept cash.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Smart phones are free to sub- poverty folks.
> 
> They are the $19 style, but those with the wit to apply get text, phone, and limited web access.
> Life changing if you are poor.


you'll be surprised. For the sec I was working retail where we sold iPhones I had someone with those government phone come in and try to switch their line over into a brand new iPhone they were purchasing. The SIM card can't even be cut down to fit if I recall correctly. Something about that type of phone made it difficult to port over since it was not of the big four.



DeadEndRoad said:


> I define wealthy as when one is able to get out of bed in the morning and walk across the room. The rest is all material.


health > any riches. I would spend $$$$ on my health. I'm just afraid of doctors/dentists but am slowly getting over this phobia (but given my history they don't blame me and work with my fears).



Trafficat said:


> If you were wealthy, you wouldn't need any of those things. You could use cash for everything. Hospitals accept cash.


you actually would. Hospitals will give you a break if you have no insurance and cash but it's still $$$. I resigned myself to not purchasing as much (used to be into Rick Owens before it blew up, this is before 2007 and I was never one of those kids who started out early saving) so that I can catch up (finally did) and expand more... not so much that I can't enjoy the here and now but I def don't want to be old and imposing on others because I didn't save enough when I was young. Cash is good but cash loses to inflation and lack of compounding interest over time.

plus I already have everything material wise I need. So I'm just coasting at this point.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> define 'rich'?


I define rich as being "debt free." I am currently not rich.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TCar said:


> I define rich as being "debt free."


That pretty much makes a few people rich.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TCar said:


> I define rich as being "debt free." I am currently not rich.


I am debt-free at the moment except for a non-rideshare low APR car loan which is a nice place to be but does not feel wealthy. Car loans can be so cheap that it really does afford buying other things. Plenty of people with mortgages have debt but are wealthy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There are a couple of types:

one That can afford to pay it off but they’re taking advantage of the low rates to invest the money instead and or free their cash flow.

then there are those who take multiple mortgages, heavily leveraged and pays the bare minimum.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> That pretty much makes a few people rich.


I define "rich" as being healthy, having great friends & family.

#nomanisafailurewhohasfriends
#itsawonderfullife


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a real job and drive Rideshare for disposable income. Haven't driven in a month because of School. Once I'm done I'll make more than I did with my real job and right share combined.

Oh and we can't forget the lobster either.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I define "rich" as being healthy, having great friends & family.
> 
> #nomanisafailurewhohasfriends
> #itsawonderfullife


Don't forget the likeable hoe. Rich guys got hoes.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Also, what class would u say most RS drivers fall into? Lower, upper lower, lower middle, middle, lower upper, or upper class.
> If your hitting the payout button and paying that 50 cents.....things do not look good.
> 
> This is a scientific study and no information will be shared with the IRS or ex-spouses.


That depends entirely on where the driver lives . In California for example if all your netting is $12 an hour your sleeping in the gutter on, food stamps, State and Government assistance while in, Alabama or Texas your living high on the hog .


----------



## Catuary (Dec 2, 2019)

I make about $235K/yr in my day job in the Dallas Fort Worth metroplex but am broke and thus drive Uber. My wife and I have about $220K left in debt that I’m paying off in a Chapter 13 bankruptcy, so Uber is basically my spending money/emergency fund because just about everything I make in my day job goes to regular monthly bills or the bankruptcy plan.


----------

